# Boulder Mounatin tiger



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

A buddy and I went down to Boulder mountain in search of some open water, we found a little and I caught this nice tiger. Unfortunately one of the monster brook lakes may have winterkilled. We ran into some turkey hunters at the lake and they had been there a couple days and one guy claimed to have seen 300 dead fish.










More pictures and story on my blog, all lake names have been withheld, so don't ask.

http://packslinger.blogspot.com/


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> More pictures and story on my blog, all lake names have been withheld, so don't ask.
> 
> http://packslinger.blogspot.com/


we can't ask, but is it OK for us to tell everyone the names of the lakes?

I've never understood the "let's post a bunch of pictures and tell a story..."

but then: "don't ask. It's a secret"

If you don't want people to know, then don't post it on the internet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm glad to read a story and look at pictures, names or not.

Leaving names out only motivates others to do some investigating.

Thanks for sharing, packslinger. Enjoyed the blog.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Loah, I have always enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

To anyone I offended with my don't ask question, I am sorry, however the Boulders are special to a lot of people on this forum or at least it used to be. I was trying to avoid the personal attacks--It seems a fella can't win either way. My intention was to show off a nice tiger and let everyone know that the boulder is almost completely open, not do the leg work for you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

grousehunter said:


> To anyone I offended with my don't ask question, I am sorry, however the Boulders are special to a lot of people on this forum or at least it used to be. I was trying to avoid the personal attacks--It seems a fella can't win either way. My intention was to show off a nice tiger and let everyone know that the boulder is almost completely open, not do the leg work for you.


That is a sad fact about public forums, you catch a nice fish or shoot a nice animal and everyone or a lot of them want to know the GPS location of it.

Some of the best fishing I have done has been done on the Boulders way before they even though of putting a tiger trout into the water. At that time we were after bookies and even then when we brought a few home or showed pictures of them others wanted to know where we were along with what we used to catch them, and that was way before Al Gore invented the internet and it took you 3 or 4 days to get your film developed once you took it out of the camera.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> At that time we were after bookies and even then when we brought a few home or showed pictures of them others wanted to know where we were along with what we used to catch them


How'd you get'em home before they spoiled? Them covered wagons are slow... :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> How'd you get'em home before they spoiled? Them covered wagons are slow... :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Snow man lots of snow. Either that or just let them freeze in the open air and then they were good for a couple hundred miles.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Winterkill is nothing new on the Boulder. It's just the way it is..

Glad you found some open water in the high country!

.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm an avid fisherman of the Boulder. I don't bat around the names of lakes where I catch fish, so respect to you for doing the same grousehunter. That place is special and needs to be kept that way. It's a haven for the diehard angler and I love my time up there. I'm planning a trip in the middle of the summer down there, that's usually when I've had the best luck. But if ice is off most the mountain, I very well may have to get down there sooner...


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

The Boulder is not a secret anymore. The boulder is more crowded every year. I used to fish and not see anyone. Yes it is special but I'm not sure it will be kept that way. Time will tell.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The "rub" for some of us with threads like this isn't about the sharing of information or the keeping of things secret….it is about the two-sidedness of the original post. The original post mentions the Boulder Mountain and then goes on to give pictures of the fish while trying to conceal where on the Boulder the fish was caught. Just by mentioning the Boulder, you are contributing to the increased pressure on the mountain….to figure out where the fish was caught would only take a little more research of stocking records. I had your lake pegged within minutes of reading the post.

The reality is that if you want a place kept secret, don't post anything about it. Personally, I don't mind people sharing the information because I realize that whether I share or don't share, the mountain and lakes will be fished.

Increased fishing pressure on the mountain will not keep it from being special in my eyes…what will keep it from staying special is rampant ATV use/abuse and increased litter.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the post GH, nice looking fish and i esp enjoyed the eclipse photos! If you scroll through them at the appropriate pace, one can witness a complete lunar eclipse in about 5 seconds! ;-)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Obviously, I agree with W2U. If you really wanted to keep a place secret or special, then don't post it at all on the internet.

I love seeing reports. I love seeing pictures of fish. I love seeing reports with pictures of fish from the Boulder. As far as I'm concerned, keep posting them. Just don't end the blog with a "don't ask where this is, because it's a secret" statement after you plaster it all over the internet.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I very rarely post my fishing stories/pictures unless it's an already popular local spot, I go fishing to get away from people and relax, the less people know about a place the less I will see there. Even when I go up to the Weber or other local places it's typically the middle of the week and I can count on one hand how many other people I see on the water in a year, I choose the stretches of water carefully and it has paid off. I am yet to fish the Boulder lakes, but from what I have learned they have closed some of the ATV/4wd trails and this makes me happy knowing limited access means less pressure. Nothing gets under my skin more than a spot that is littered with trash and powerbait, limited access keeps those types out.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Evidently my second post was missed, I added the caveat to the end to prevent drama. It seems it's better to just show a few pictures and omit the lake name to prevent being attacked. Guess we know why there isn't as much activity on this forum anymore!:-?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> Evidently my second post was missed, I added the caveat to the end to prevent drama. It seems it's better to just show a few pictures and omit the lake name to prevent being attacked. Guess we know why there isn't as much activity on this forum anymore!:-?


You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. I wouldn't worry about it. W2U and PBH are sensitive creatures.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> Evidently my second post was missed, I added the caveat to the end to prevent drama. It seems it's better to just show a few pictures and omit the lake name to prevent being attacked. Guess we know why there isn't as much activity on this forum anymore!:-?


Yeah&#8230;your second post says that you want "everyone to know that the Boulder is open&#8230;". What is your intention? You can't keep something secret and then in the next sentence invite "everyone" out to play. If you want to post a report from the Boulder, do it. But, don't pretend you are keeping anything "secret" when you do&#8230;.especially when you invite "everyone" up on the mountain!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And there is the key:

*Increased fishing pressure on the mountain will not keep it from being special in my eyes&#8230;what will keep it from staying special is rampant ATV use/abuse and increased litter. *


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. I wouldn't worry about it. W2U and PBH are sensitive creatures.


Maybe so.

I enjoyed the original post. I enjoyed the pictures. I was glad to have seen it. I wasn't bothered a bit by the mention of the Boulders. It wouldn't have bothered me had the original poster mentioned the name(s) of the lake(s) he fished. It didn't bother me that he didn't. The only thing that bothered me was the "don't ask where" statement. That was contradictory (in my eyes) to the whole post and blog.

I understand wanting to keep places special -- believe me, I do. I understand not wanting to "hot spot". I understand keeping your secret a secret. What I don't understand is blogging about a place, posting pictures, and submitting forum reports -- and then saying "please don't ask where this is at. It is too special".

If you want it to stay a secret, then by all means keep it a secret and don't advertise it on the internet.

thanks for the report. thanks for pictures. nice fish. I enjoyed seeing them.

The lake you fished brings many fond memories for me -- and to be honest I'm glad I never tried to keep it a secret -- I'm happy that other people I've shared this special place with have also had great opportunities there. I hope many more people get to experience what a wonderful place this is, and what wonderful fish are to be had by going there. If anyone would like to know where that fish was caught, feel free to send me a PM and I will gladly share it with you in hopes that you too can experienced this wonderful place.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I just got home from the Boulders. Turkey hunting, coyote hunting and fishing trip. First two were unsuccessful. But we did have a great time hitting some lakes. 
We went to one lake and caught tiger trout looking fish but there was some differences from the tigers I've caught before. One they were green and yellow and 2 they had a almost golden meat instead of pinkish like I'm used to seeing. They also didn't have any orange on there bellys just white.
Had us confused for awhile but concluded they were still tigers.
I'll start a thread when I get the photos as I didn't have my phone with me.
Oh and it snowed about 2 feet plus today down there.


----------

